# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box تحديثات :  Pegasus Box 1.3.3

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
For over two years of its existence Pegasus managed to bring you dozens of great updates,
tons of new features and a lot of improvements. And today we give you our 1001st
supported phone. With this update you get Read Unlock Codes for a wide range of Samsung
devices and Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI for Samsung I8190.   Pegasus Box v1.3.3 Release Notes:   S7560M - added Read Unlock Codes.S730M - added Read Unlock Codes.I8190 - added Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI (manual root required).S6500 - added Read Unlock Codes.S6500D - added Read Unlock Codes.S6500L - added Read Unlock Codes.S6500T - added Read Unlock Codes.S7500 - added Read Unlock Codes.S7508 - added Read Unlock Codes.S7500L - added Read Unlock Codes.S7500T - added Read Unlock Codes.S7500W - added Read Unlock Codes.S7562 - added Read Unlock Codes.S7562L - added Read Unlock Codes.SC01E - added Read Unlock Codes.SC03E - added Read Unlock Codes.T779 - added Read Unlock Codes.I497 - added Read Unlock Codes.I437 - added Read Unlock Codes.I667 - added Read Unlock Codes.I827 - added Read Unlock Codes.I827D - added Read Unlock Codes.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

